# overnight stop A49



## Bern2544 (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi All, 

Does anyone know of a safe quiet spot to overnight on the A49 between Shrewsbury and Hereford? 

I need to get to Cardiff early in the morning so was hoping to stop off somewhere a couple of hours out and drive the rest first thing in the morning. 

Thanks 

Bern


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Used to be a long time ago a transport cafe just north of Church Streton I think. It's still a cafe but catering now for the general traveler. It does still have the huge car park though, maybe if you asked nicely? It was / is called the Lazy Trout

Dick


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

If you do the A470 route (instead of going over the border) you can have a very peaceful (and legal) night in the carparks at Builth Wells or Brecon.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

You could go through Leominster instead of bypassing it 
There is a large car park on the left (going south after leaving the A49)

It has 2 sections one for cars and the other half for lorries and I have seen motorhomes parked there in the past.
Not lately as we don't go to Leominster now.

It is clearly visible using Google Earth
Perhaps another member can advise with up to date information.

(Leave the A49 at the A44
200m sharpish L turn of A44
in 300m car park on L shortly after passing LEOMINSTER TYRES)


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I'd second Pippin's suggestion especially since they have opened the new road from Newbridge to Builth it makes a big difference. Any town in Powys encourages free overnight parking in their car parks.

Off the A5 at Oswestry, Welshpool, Newtown then A470 all the way.

Dick


----------



## Mike0753 (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi Bern
A few years ago I regularly travelled from Llandudno to Cardiff for work purposes. Admittedly I used a medium sized car not a motorhome but I always took the route Glandwr and Pippin suggested via Oswestry, Welshpool, Newtown, Builth Wells and Brecon. I think in a car it is lovely drive. In a van or motorhome then the road from Newtown to Builth Wells is a bit more of a challenge. All council car parks in Powys allow overnighting although the one in Builth occasionally has the barrier down if there is an event on the Royal Welsh showground. If you really like these narrow rural roads and are not too pressed for time try the back road from Builth to Brecon over the Eppynt range.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I would second the comment about the stretch of A483 between Newtown & Builth.

Avoid.

Go the extra mile and join the A470 via Llangurig.

Or do it all by the A470 from Llandudno Jn.


----------



## Bern2544 (Sep 15, 2012)

Many thanks a few good ideas there, I'd forgotten about the car parks in Powys and Leominster looks good as well.

Thanks

Bern


----------



## stevethebeekeeper (Jan 23, 2011)

give the ludlow food centre a call and see if they will allow a stop over if you buy one of their pork pies.


----------



## kenp (Sep 8, 2006)

Bern & Glandwr,

The Lazy Trout is 1 mile south (not north) of Church Stetton traffic lights on the A49.
2 miles north of Leominster on the A49 is a very large sheltered lay-by made from the old road. I often see MH overnighting there.

Kenp


----------

